# How do you satisfy your sweet tooth?



## mikaylasmommy

Hey all, 

I'm only 2 days into my calorie counting and journey to a slimmer, healthier me and am ALREADY struggling with my mean sweet tooth and it doesn't help when I'm making baked goods to give to extended family as gifts (the triple chocolate cookies are calling my name!!).

Any tips?

Thanks in advance xx


----------



## cleckner04

Fruits always help me. Maybe some strawberries with fat free whip cream. Raisins, yogurt, etc. And I think anything in moderation is okay as long as you aren't making it an everyday thing. :flower:


----------



## MrsNovBaby

Fat free yogurt mixed with a low cal hot choc xx


----------



## tina_h75

jelly is meant to be quite low fat.


----------



## mikaylasmommy

MrsNovBaby said:


> Fat free yogurt mixed with a low cal hot choc xx

That sounds delicious! :thumbup: I'll have to give that a try!


----------



## Zoex89x

Snack a jacks rice cakes caramel 52cals each or chocolate one about 63cals each :)


----------



## Glitterfairy

Fruitini Ice Lolly or Skinny Cow Skinny Dippers.


----------



## lucy_x

Either jelly or a spoon of honey.

TBH i stopped missing them after a while, And as long as i drink plenty of water i can avoid them.


----------



## jenny_wren

jelly, hartleys does a pot that's 
10cals and fat free in loads of flavours :thumbup:​


----------



## amielh

I snack on Maxitone bars. They are a protein snack bar, full of protein and goodness and they satisy my sweet tooth..


----------



## MummyToAmberx

Last time i had a protein bar i nearly threw up LOL.

I love WW toffe and apple pudding pots, they are around 193 cals and amazing!


----------



## jenny_wren

ww cakes and desserts
are lush too :thumbup:​


----------



## mummy1985

I used to love the weight watchers frozen desserts when I was doing ww. Actually I want one now lol!


----------



## amielh

MummyToAmberx said:


> Last time i had a protein bar i nearly threw up LOL.
> 
> I love WW toffe and apple pudding pots, they are around 193 cals and amazing!

I will admit some of vile and are definately an acquired taste but Maxitone definity bars are scrumy. They are like a rice crispy bar.. Yum


----------



## Tegans Mama

Ice lollies are a good one too (the ones that are just frozen juice) :D


----------



## juju_mom

Raw desserts


----------



## SisterRose

Depending on how good your self control is I think WW cakes and icecreams or skinny cow ice creams are really good for being low in cals and getting the sweetness. I personally don't buy WW cakes/biscuits or sweet things or anything like that because I'm awful with self control. As soon as I have one of something I just want to eat the rest of the packet. I don't do moderation! once I've had the taste I go in to feeding frenzy mode :dohh: so I try to avoid anything that tastes chocolatey like the plague otherwise they'd only last an hour. I feel like I may aswell just avoid stuff like that altogether since I dont see the point in just eating one :shrug: say if I had one penguin bar at 107cals or a kitkat bar at the same amount I wouldnt feel satisfied afterwards I'd just want more. So I don't bother now! *greedy* 

So when I get hungry after tea and I want something sweet I make little fruit cups. You can have bigger portions of healthier stuff for a similar amount of calories and less fat anyway.

Usually few strawbs, blueberries, sliced apple, some 0%fat yogurt or low calorie and fat yogurt, few raisins and a bit of dried banana. I sometimes have it with sugar free jelly instead of yogurt. Like someone mentioned here, hartleys do little pots of sugar free jelly that range from about 8-10cals and they're really nice.

Also find that dried banana is really sweet(but high in calories, so don't eat too many!) I only have a few slices per time. About 4-5 slices of dried banana with 3-4 cashew nuts. They go nice together but I doubt this would fill you up but it really helps me when it comes to the sweetness.

I've also recently started to freeze mullerlight yogurts for a few hours and they taste really nice, a bit like ice cream. 

I don't do this very often, as it's still higher in cals than I'd usually like now a days but when I was preg I had gestational diabetes, and I couldnt eat any chocolate or anything high in sugar so I started making low cal, low sugar triffles.

Light/low fat double cream whipped
No added sugar/ low fat custard sachets
Sugar free jelly and add some fruit or something! they come in quite low in cals if you measure everything out right. Only about 8-10cals for the jelly then about 100cals for the custard and cream, if you only have a small portion of them. I make my triffles in little pots. I think I'm going to make one tomorrow actually :haha: 


x


----------



## mskellydenise

MrsNovBaby said:


> Fat free yogurt mixed with a low cal hot choc xx


mmmm:thumbup:


----------



## smudge2

meringue with strawberries and low fat yogurt. Yum


----------

